# Hard Maple



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,

My father lost a hard maple tree this spring in his yard. He cut two straight pieces out of the trunk about 30" long and maybe 14" in diameter. He has asked me to make him some small boards that he would like to make some picture frames from. I have a large bandsaw as well as a jointer and planer. However, I have always just bought kiln dried rough lumber. 

My question is how to proceed. Should I leave the lengths whole for awhile and cut later, or should I cut now to 4/4 or so and stack to dry? How long should it dry? 

Any guidance appreciated.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

werneb01 said:


> My question is how to proceed. Should I leave the lengths whole for awhile and cut later, or should I cut now to 4/4 or so and stack to dry? How long should it dry?


Brad, cut it now so it can be drying in the summer months. Not only that with warm weather coming it is degrading fast in the log, maple stains and spalts quickly. 4/4 it will be as dry as it will get by fall air drying. Some people will say the old adage "A year an inch", that is not really true. Spring/summer/fall (really by the end of summer) it's air dry. If he is making picture frames I would say bring it in the house all winter so the furnace will get it as dry as the house will ever be.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Daren said:


> Brad, cut it now so it can be drying in the summer months. Not only that with warm weather coming it is degrading fast in the log, maple stains and spalts quickly. 4/4 it will be as dry as it will get by fall air drying. Some people will say the old adage "A year an inch", that is not really true. Spring/summer/fall (really by the end of summer) it's air dry. If he is making picture frames I would say bring it in the house all winter so the furnace will get it as dry as the house will ever be.


Thats pretty much been my opinion too. A full drying season, spring-summer-fall stickered outside then put in a building after that, stickered again. Aclimate it to your shop for a couple weeks if possible too before using it will help. Been doing it like that for years and years with no trouble.


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the thoughts! I did read the two pages listed below on drying as well and will combine that info with what you have shared.

I think I have found a new favorite website to visit.

Thanks again!

Brad


----------

